# Flipkart launches "In-a-day Guarantee"



## powerhoney (Dec 10, 2013)

As the title states, Flipkart has just launched the ‘In-a-day Guarantee’ delivery option by which they promise to deliver in a single business day...
In-a-day Guarantee costs Rs 90 per item and is currently available only in Bangalore, Chennai, Delhi, Hyderabad, Mumbai, Noida and Pune.

It's a good step by FK and will certainly help in ordering urgently needed products... 

Source: Flipkart.com: In-a-day Guarantee


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> will certainly help in ordering urgently needed products...
> Source: Flipkart.com: In-a-day Guarantee


Not really, if I need extra, i rather go pick up quickly from nearest medical store than buy in any online shop and wait for a whole day.. seriously !


----------



## $hadow (Dec 10, 2013)

^^Good one
Coming back to the point yes it is a good start coz of Amazon they are doing the same for 99 I guess.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

Good news


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 10, 2013)

Adopted from Amazon.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2013)

> What happens if a product is not delivered within the promised time?
> 
> If a product is not delivered within the promised time, the amount charged for shipping is refunded back to your Flipkart Wallet. You’ll see the expected delivery date at the time of placing the order.
> 
> ...



wow...


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 10, 2013)

Faun said:


> wow...



Those points that you highlighted make me wanna love Flipkart once more again!!!  Hope they extend the service to other cities too...


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 10, 2013)

ummmm.Coool!!! I love FlipKart.Always been my trustworthy site for shopping.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

Hell only WD Retail Ship to my area. I can't even buy products from other sellers and they are taunting me with services like this.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Hell *only WD Retail Ship to my area*. I can't even buy products from other sellers and they are taunting me with services like this.



It's the same condition for me too... Actually am worse off as they don't ship products which are larger than tablets to my area!!! 
So, no laptops!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Those points that you highlighted make me wanna love Flipkart once more again!!!  Hope they extend the service to other cities too...



What ths point if they can simply refund the shipping amount and bail out easily ? Why refund to flipkart wallet ?



> What happens if a product is not delivered within the promised time?
> 
> If a product is not delivered within the promised time, the amount charged for shipping is refunded back to your Flipkart Wallet. You’ll see the expected delivery date at the time of placing the order.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## amjath (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Flipkart launches &quot;In-a-day Guarantee&quot;*

Chennai 



$hadow said:


> ^^Good one
> Coming back to the point yes it is a good start coz of Amazon they are doing the same for 99 I guess.



flipkart charging 90



> Small cost, Big benefit
> Next day delivery costs
> only Rs 90 per item


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Hell only WD Retail Ship to my area. I can't even buy products from other sellers and they are taunting me with services like this.



same here for me too  only ws retail sell items to my location


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ Same Here too man. I heard amazon is partnering with indian Post then it should make delivery faster for them too.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 11, 2013)

So, anyone tried this service???


----------

